# Pt111 g2 9mm ss broke



## joebeasley

Fired just over 150 rounds with no issues. Hitting three inch targets at seven yards like a pro.

Then I get a FTF. Eject that round and fire the next one. Then I notice the extractor is just hanging off the slide. Cleared remaining ammo and noticed the firing pin block had fallen out also. Nothing appears broken, just looks like something was loose.

Shopping to taurus for repairs.


----------



## joebeasley

Shipping...


----------



## JonG

Please write back as you deal with Taurus. I own this gun. I am very curious about how long your repair process will take and how how good the repairs will be. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## denner

Failure to Fire or Failure to Feed? Did the pistol do anything or sound different when you fired that last round? Have you ever disassembled the pistol? Is it new? The early models had issues with unintentional discharge when dropped due to a faulty firing pin block, which was supposedly addressed and fixed by Taurus.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Is this the place to comment about Taurus's poor quality-control reputation?


----------



## joebeasley

It is three weeks old. Failure to fire. It was cleaned prior to first range trip. Also cleaned after range trips. 

Seemed to be working fine until the ftf. Normal sounds. I even put the round that did not fire in another gun and it shot fine. Taurus sent a paid FedEx label, and its on the way back to them. 

Love the trigger on this gun.


----------



## denner

joebeasley said:


> It is three weeks old. Failure to fire. It was cleaned prior to first range trip. Also cleaned after range trips.
> 
> Seemed to be working fine until the ftf. Normal sounds. I even put the round that did not fire in another gun and it shot fine. Taurus sent a paid FedEx label, and its on the way back to them.
> 
> Love the trigger on this gun.


Gotcha, hope it works out for you.


----------



## GCBHM

I sincerely hope it gets resolved for you. You may want to have a look at some other models just to see what you may like that are of a higher quality. While all manufactured products will have some hiccups, Taurus seems to have a lot. Just something to consider.


----------



## joebeasley

Taurus has received gun. It has been put in the queue.


----------



## berettatoter

I have the same model, in all black, and have about 250 or so rounds through it. It has ran fine for me so far. Keep us posted!


----------



## Shipwreck

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Is this the place to comment about Taurus's poor quality-control reputation?


+100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

I know, I know... ANY gun COULD break. But damn, it's a Taurus. Isn't your life worth more than that?


----------



## Gator

Wow was just thinking about getting one I might just think about it a little more. Hope it turns out ok for you!


----------



## Tremors

Wow, Just one more reason not purchase a Taurus.


----------



## TAPnRACK

A Taurus breaking?

I'm shocked... this is very unlike Taurus.

In all seriousness, I do hope you get it sorted out. When you get it back you can always trade it in.


----------



## Dragonheart

It must give you a warm and fuzzy feeling thinking you may have needed this gun for self defense?


----------



## hud35500

Looks like the anti-Taurus sharks are smelling blood in the water. 500+ thru my G2 and no problems(as I have stated before). I don't care who the manufacturer is, guns are assembled by humans and that is usually where things go wrong.


----------



## joebeasley

Hud, do you have the stainless version?


----------



## jyo

Personally, I simply would not own or recommend Taurus guns. I used to manage gun stores way back when and had huge problems with Taurus (and Rossi) firearms---I know their QC has gotten a lot better in recent years---it HAD to! I would spend the extra bucks and get a more quality piece.
It's your ass on the line---use the best tool available…
The above is my personal opinion!


----------



## joebeasley

This gun is just for range shooting.


----------



## oppie

I decided to give Taurus a second chance after reading very positive reviews about the G2. Out-of the box, it looks like a perfect carry. The grip pad weren't my favorite but I could easily that. Took on to the range for the first time. Out-of-the-way box it fired dead on. Impressive. After 12 rounds continual ftf's. Changed ammo, magazines etc. Culprit was a bad trigger bar. Send it back (on Taurus' dime). The pistol was returned 14 weeks later. Ugh...

As much as I liked this pistol on initial impression, I just couldn't trust my life with it. Sold it and my a trusty Ruger. Not a pretty but when it goes bang every time.

I've had 3 Taurus' PT 99, PT111 and the G2. I really want to like Taurus. But sadly my experience has not been positive.

Oppie



joebeasley said:


> Fired just over 150 rounds with no issues. Hitting three inch targets at seven yards like a pro.
> 
> Then I get a FTF. Eject that round and fire the next one. Then I notice the extractor is just hanging off the slide. Cleared remaining ammo and noticed the firing pin block had fallen out also. Nothing appears broken, just looks like something was loose.
> 
> Shopping to taurus for repairs.


----------



## lupara

Same thing with my poly pt22
piece of crap
first and last taurus


----------



## oldman45

Just a couple questions:

Were you by chance shooting reloads?

Were you shooting rapid fire?

I worked a personal injury case a while back where a guy was shooting his Taurus in rapid fire at a range and it blew apart. causing him some hand injury. I have heard many instances of such with various brands when using reloads.


----------



## hud35500

Mine is blued steel


----------



## desertman

hud35500:


> Looks like the anti-Taurus sharks are smelling blood in the water.


There's a reason why many people will not buy Taurus handguns. There's just too many complaints/problems with them coming from people who have owned and from those who sell them. If there weren't there wouldn't be any anti-Taurus sharks swimming around on gun forums. I have yet to go to a gun store other than a large retailer that sells Taurus products that recommends them. They just don't want to deal with the hassle of "you sold me a bad gun". The ones I've been to only carry them because of their lower price and for people who insist on buying them, however many warn their customers before selling them. This is not like a Ford vs Chevy type of thing. There are also a lot of people who do not like Glocks, but you rarely hear of anyone questioning their reliability. Sure, you may be able to fire off a couple of hundred rounds through it with out any issues and think that the gun is okay. But it is the couple of hundred and one round when the gun decides to quit on you and that one round may be the round that your life depends on.


----------



## rfawcs

desertman said:


> hud35500:
> 
> There's a reason why many people will not buy Taurus handguns. There's just too many complaints/problems with them coming from people who have owned and from those who sell them. If there weren't there wouldn't be any anti-Taurus sharks swimming around on gun forums. I have yet to go to a gun store other than a large retailer that sells Taurus products that recommends them. They just don't want to deal with the hassle of "you sold me a bad gun". The ones I've been to only carry them because of their lower price and for people who insist on buying them, however many warn their customers before selling them. This is not like a Ford vs Chevy type of thing. There are also a lot of people who do not like Glocks, but you rarely hear of anyone questioning their reliability. Sure, you may be able to fire off a couple of hundred rounds through it with out any issues and think that the gun is okay. But it is the couple of hundred and one round when the gun decides to quit on you and that one round may be the round that your life depends on.


We get it. There are people on this forum who don't like Taurus products. Google "(blank) reliability problems" and you'll find people who are unhappy with ANY firearm. I thank joebeasly for his informative post and I (for one) am waiting to see how Taurus deals with this problem. If you don't like Taurus, start your own hate thread, don't hijack joebeasly's.


----------



## desertman

rfawcs:
I do get it, however it is what it is. You just refuse to accept it. Not that I don't like Taurus products, I just would never buy one or recommend anyone else buy one. Sure, any make of firearm will have a few lemons it's just that Taurus has a bushel full of lemons. A neighbor of mine bought a brand new "Taurus MODEL 85PLYB2FS" revolver from a large sporting goods store in my area, the damn thing locked up right in the middle of it's double action action trigger pull before she even had a chance to fire it. I couldn't believe that it left the factory that way. The sales people at a retail store do not know jack shit about guns. One day they're selling golf clubs the next day sneakers. If you will notice I am not alone in my opinion of Taurus products. That's just what it is an opinion, too bad if you do not like it. Another poster above, "oldman45" stated:


> I worked a personal injury case a while back where a guy was shooting his Taurus in rapid fire at a range and it blew apart. causing him some hand injury.


I wonder if the original poster "joebeasley" is satisfied with his purchase?


----------



## joebeasley

desertman said:


> rfawcs:
> 
> I wonder if the original poster "joebeasley" is satisfied with his purchase?


I'm satisfied. I also have the all black version that has fired just over 400 rounds with no problems. (Wife)

I've had to ship other guns back for service before (not taurus). It shoots really well, so I can wait till it gets fixed.


----------



## joebeasley

oldman45 said:


> Just a couple questions:
> 
> Were you by chance shooting reloads?
> 
> Were you shooting rapid fire?


My range would kick me out for rapid fire, and I was not shooting reloads.

I was shooting a three inch group at the time......


----------



## berettatoter

Keep us posted on how Taurus handles this please. I have two Taurus pistols, a PT738, and the G2. Both of mine have worked just fine so far.


----------



## rfawcs

desertman said:


> rfawcs:
> I do get it, <snip>


I don't think you do. It's still not your thread.


----------



## desertman

rfawcs:


> I don't think you do. It's still not your thread.


Well who's is it then? Your's? Joebeasley's? So you will be the final arbiter as to who gets to express their opinions? Only those who agree with you or like what you like will be allowed to post. Ever hear of the 1st Amendment? Or does that only apply to you and those that think like you? How 'bout the 2nd does that only apply to you also? You are some piece of work.


----------



## rfawcs

desertman said:


> rfawcs:
> 
> Well who's is it then? Your's? Joebeasley's? So you will be the final arbiter as to who gets to express their opinions? Only those who agree with you or like what you like will be allowed to post. Ever hear of the 1st Amendment? Or does that only apply to you and those that think like you? How 'bout the 2nd does that only apply to you also? You are some piece of work.


Concise, cogent argument that is not common in this forum. Still not your thread. It was started by joebeasly.


----------



## Goldwing

WOW! If someone starts a Hi-Point thread we could sell tickets.:watching:

GW


----------



## desertman

rfawcs:


> Concise, cogent argument that is not common in this forum. Still not your thread. It was started by joebeasly.


I've presented one, you refuse to accept it. The post was about a broken brand new Taurus. Surprise, surprise. I've expressed my opinion, get over it. It's not your thread either therefore you have no right to express your opinion according to your way of thinking. I'm not the only one who posted about Taurus' poor quality control and or products on this thread and on many others. What are you the CEO of Taurus?


----------



## desertman

goldwing:


> WOW! If someone starts a Hi-Point thread we could sell tickets


I don't think there are too many people on this forum that own them. At least I hope not, otherwise we might be in the wrong place. All kidding aside, I could never in good conscience recommend to anyone who is purchasing a firearm for the first time to buy one of questionable quality. *Their lives may one day depend on that firearm.* I can't stress this enough. Many of those people are probably reading forums such as this for research. I know I would. Can you imagine what would have happened if joebeasley's Taurus fell apart at the worst possible time and not on a shooting range? Sure, there are many people who love Taurus products and have had no issues with them, I understand that. However, there are just too many people that have had issues with Taurus when compared to other manufacturers. I don't know whether it's the quality of their materials, quality control, labor skills, employee moral, whatever. Somethings wrong somewhere. Kind of like tools that are made in Taiwan.


----------



## Goldwing

The man who pays for quality only has to cry once.

GW


----------



## desertman

goldwing:


> The man who pays for quality only has to cry once.


Ain't that the truth! Another thing that people have to consider is that when purchasing a firearm is that they're going to have to go out and practice with the damn thing. This means putting several thousand rounds through it in order to become proficient with it. This puts a lot of wear and tear on a gun. Particularly for those who are first time gun owners and only plan on owning one gun. If they're not willing to do that then they really have no business buying a gun in the first place. They become not only a danger to themselves but to others as well. Why buy a gun that is only good for a few thousand rounds when there are others that will stand up to several thousand rounds with out any issues? It just doesn't make any sense. You do get what you pay for.


----------



## handgunforummgk

*Your recommendations please -*



Shipwreck said:


> +100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 
> I know, I know... ANY gun COULD break. But damn, it's a Taurus. Isn't your life worth more than that?


=====================

Personally, I like the P-111, But am also a Big fan of Sigs, Glock, some S&W's. Name your Favorite 10 Pistols and your Favorite Carry guns, if different. I am curious what People carry and why.

Thanks, LVGeorge, New Member


----------



## Steve M1911A1

rfawcs said:


> Concise, cogent argument that is not common in this forum...


I think that I've just been insulted!

Well, OK, I'm _never_ concise. But what I write is always cogent.

Oh, yeah... And I'd never recommend that anyone buy a Taurus pistol. Statistically speaking, Taurus quality control just seems to ignore a whole lot of "lemons."


----------



## rfawcs

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I think that I've just been insulted!
> 
> Well, OK, I'm _never_ concise. But what I write is always cogent.
> 
> Oh, yeah... And I'd never recommend that anyone buy a Taurus pistol. Statistically speaking, Taurus quality control just seems to ignore a whole lot of "lemons."


Please don't take it personally. I didn't recommend anyone purchase a Taurus, or a (fill in the blank), or any brand. I did try to point out that it was not very nice to hijack someone else's thread. Wasn't very successful.


----------



## desertman

rfawcs:


> Wasn't very successful.


Well of course you weren't. *The subject matter of the post is a Taurus pistol that failed after 150 rounds.* Obviously it is going to generate comments from people who have been around guns for quite some time and are well aware of Taurus' questionable quality control issues. That's why some of us are compelled to respond as there are many people who read these forums looking to purchase guns. Some who have no idea of the issues regarding Taurus handguns. After all if it were you purchasing your first gun; wouldn't you want to know?


----------



## Shipwreck

desertman said:


> rfawcs:
> 
> Well of course you weren't. *The subject matter of the post is a Taurus pistol that failed after 150 rounds.* Obviously it is going to generate comments from people who have been around guns for quite some time and are well aware of Taurus' questionable quality control issues. That's why some of us are compelled to respond as there are many people who read these forums looking to purchase guns. Some who have no idea of the issues with Taurus handguns. After all if it were you purchasing your first gun; wouldn't you want to know?


Fantastically, ultra awesome post!!


----------



## desertman

Shipwreck:


> Fantastically, ultra awesome post!!


Thank you! I really appreciate that. Sometimes it's hard to get through to some people.


----------



## Shipwreck

desertman said:


> Shipwreck:
> 
> Thank you! I really appreciate that. Sometimes it's hard to get through to some people.


Sho nuff!


----------



## desertman

handgunforummgk:


> But am also a Big fan of Sigs, Glock, some S&W's. Name your Favorite 10 Pistols and your Favorite Carry guns, *if different*.


Hard to pick a favorite. Handguns come in all different shapes, sizes and firing mechanisms what's right for me may not be right for you. *If different*: Berretta, Colt, CZ, Kahr, Ruger, Springfield. Not necessarily in that order. All are reputable manufacturers. Could you get a lemon? Off course. Odds are you won't.

I prefer striker fired pistols for every day carry, Glock, Kahr, Springfield. Because of their consistent trigger pull. *Glock G30* if I could only have one. I like the size, caliber, magazine capacity and concealability for a gun of that size and caliber.

Out in the desert or hiking trails: An *S&W "Governor"* loaded with shot loads, along with the G30 or a 1911 .45ACP

Just plain fun: *Ruger SR22*, 10 rounds, lightweight easy to carry. Works every time.

Pocket carry: Hammerless S&W J-frame. Model 442, 642 or 640, no way in hell that it will snag on anything. The *Model 640* all stainless .357 being my 1st choice, although a little heavy in the pocket it is easier to control with .38 Specials.

Making a lot of noise: TALO Exclusive *2.75 Inch Ruger Redhawk 44 Magnum*. Big heavy duty double action revolver. Built like a bank vault. Beats the crap out of your hand though. However it is intimidating and impressive!

DA/SA semi auto: Sig 229 Equinox, Berretta 92FS Inox, CZ P06, Sig 229 Equinox: I like the *CZ P06* for it's size, weight and ergonomics. The Berretta and Sig for their quality. Although both are a bit bulky for everyday carry.

Single action: *Ruger .44 Magnum Bisley*. Same comments as the Redhawk only a single action.

Best looking: *Uberti/Cimmaron "Thunderer*" .45LC: What in my opinion the Colt SA army should have been. Love that grip frame. It has the grip frame of the Colt "Lightning" on a single action pistol.

There are others but I could only pick eight.


----------



## joebeasley

Repairs are complete. Should be here on Monday.


----------



## RK3369

I am seeing more and more of the PT 111's on GB for sale. some say "as is". To me, that is never a recommendation of a high quality, reliable item. I have three Taurus'. Don't carry them, only use as range guns. They were relatively cheap thus I purchased them for range use only. I wouldn't carry them unless nothing else was available. I am very suspicious of their overall quality. One of the three has already broken a firing pin after only about 200 rounds. I only bought them because they were cheap and my only intended use is range or maybe as a backup gun in the house somewhere. As you can tell, I am not a Taurus lover however I can find a use for them if they are cheap enough.


----------



## hud35500

Can't wait for "Taurus" the movie. Definitely a drama!!


----------



## Shipwreck

hud35500 said:


> Can't wait for "Taurus" the movie. Definitely a drama!!


It WON'T be a love story!


----------



## berettatoter

Geez, this thread went to hell in a hand basket. I own two Hi Points, and they shoot just fine. My JHP has close to 1,000 rounds through it, with nary a hiccup.


----------



## Goldwing

berettatoter said:


> Geez, this thread went to hell in a hand basket. I own two Hi Points, and they shoot just fine. My JHP has close to 1,000 rounds through it, with nary a hiccup.


Any thread that goes over about 40 posts is usually degraded into a Pee Pee contest. Always entertaining, but rarely on point.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1

berettatoter said:


> ...I own two Hi Points, and they shoot just fine...


I see your two Hi-Points, and I'll raise you one Raven.


----------



## berettatoter

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I see your two Hi-Points, and I'll raise you one Raven.


Ha ha ha! Good one Steve! :smt033


----------



## joebeasley

Gun was returned today. Three weeks since I shipped it. I'll give it 100 rounds on my next range trip.


----------



## hud35500

Why isn't there a Lorcin page in the forum??


----------



## desertman

hud35500:


> Why isn't there a Lorcin page in the forum??


That's all we need!


----------



## joebeasley

Ran 100 rounds of winchester white box 115 grain today with no issues. Overall experience with Customer Support was not bad at all. Got english speaking reps both times I called. The online "Repair Status" link does not work, but when I called to check the status the gun was already repaired and at fedex in Miami. Taurus said six weeks, but the total turnaround time was three weeks. I'll have to put another 400 rounds through before I can say it is fixed.

The shots below were from 5 yards. (Head shots were 10 yards.)


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I hope that it keeps on tickin'.


----------



## Greybeard

Sounds like they have treated you right. Hoping the fix holds up.


----------



## Goldwing

If you Taurus fans want to be enlightened, check out the 'smithing area on the Taurus forum. Judging by the few posts I read, the issues are many and varied. Just saying.

GW


----------



## Greybeard

Taurus fans are just that, fans. They have accepted the fact that they have a better than average chance of getting a gun with some sort of issues. Taurus fans are not in denial of anything, they have accepted what Taurus is and is not.


----------



## joebeasley

350 rounds through with no issues. One more range trip with no problems and I'll say is fixed.


----------



## Goldwing

Glad to hear it's working out Joe.

GW


----------



## joebeasley

400 rounds gone with no issues. Its now in the range rotation.


----------



## Greybeard

joebeasley said:


> 400 rounds gone with no issues. Its now in the range rotation.


Great


----------



## joebeasley

Truglo now makes sights for the G2. Costs almost as much as the gun...


----------



## Livingthedream

Put a truglo front fiber optic sight on my g2 . Ebay a whopping $16.50 including shipping. Works great.


----------



## desertman

joebeasley said:


> Truglo now makes sights for the G2. *Costs almost as much as the gun...*
> 
> View attachment 2352
> View attachment 2353


Doesn't make much sense, does it? Cheap gun, expensive sights. Why not just buy a better gun to begin with?


----------



## joepolo

I see Taurus is starting to push them out again you could find them for 200 now. So that tells me in a month or 2 we'll be seeing a lot of people complaining again about something gone wrong. I am glad I only have one and it shoots so it will be the only one I own.


----------



## Livingthedream

joepolo said:


> I see Taurus is starting to push them out again you could find them for 200 now. So that tells me in a month or 2 we'll be seeing a lot of people complaining again about something gone wrong. I am glad I only have one and it shoots so it will be the only one I own.


Dido!!


----------



## Cannon

Well the G2 has been featured for the last 1-1/2yrs for 199.99 at many online gun retailers. Each time Palmetto State Armory has the Taurus PT-111 G2 on sale there stock is sold out in a day or two! The online reviews have been great for this gun, and despite what a few guys here think, its a great gun!


----------

